# Have I damaged my carpet?



## Immortal Tekniq (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

My footrest pedal area was looking a bit grimy, see first picture below:


bulk image uploader

So I used a wet vac and now the carpet fibres seem to be long? Please see picture below:


bulk image upload

Does this look ok or??? If not is there anything I can do to make it look better?
Any help appreciated!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Wait until it is 100% dry and than brush it with a furniture brush.
When it all lays flat again it will look more normal.


----------



## Immortal Tekniq (Mar 11, 2009)

Caledoniandream said:


> Wait until it is 100% dry and than brush it with a furniture brush.
> When it all lays flat again it will look more normal.


What does a furniture brush look like?!


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

https://lmgtfy.app/?q=furniture+brush


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Agreed with the above. Just needs to dry and be brushed


----------



## ReflectionHD (May 7, 2021)

Immortal Tekniq said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My footrest pedal area was looking a bit grimy, see first picture below:
> 
> ...


Hi, you have stretch the pile of the carpet do what Caledoniandream said and wait until its completely dry and brush it might not got back to how it was but will defiantly look better. :thumb:


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

My hair looks longer when wet!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just give it a trim with a pair of scissors. :lol: Joking aside it should flatten out when fully dry and probably when your foot catches the fibers.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

scooobydont said:


> https://lmgtfy.app/?q=furniture+brush


:lol::lol:


----------

